# Plywood Shelf- Odd Angle Joinery



## tealetm (Jan 20, 2016)

My wife has enlisted me to make a bookshelf for the baby's room. Then she found this, and I agreed to attempt to duplicate it instead of spending the $500 to buy it. It will be roughly 60" tall.










Now that I'm planning it out, I've begun to think about the joinery. It will all be 3/4" plywood (I'll probably add a 1/4" back to it as well, plus it will be fastened to the wall to prevent tip-over). All surfaces will be painted.

Any advice on the mitered joints other than good layout and accurate cutting? Will glue and a few nails hold it together fine? I'm never tried biscuits in plywood on joints like this.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I think glue and nails would be fine as long as it has a full back panel on it. That's where all of your strength will come from.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Dowels and maybe add a couple of back rails and you'll be fine.

Looking forward to seeing your bookcase in the project forum!


----------



## tealetm (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'll try to take a few photos and will put it up on the project forum.


----------

